# lampie adeliade



## AllisterSpeirs (Jan 2, 2013)

Ex. Shawsaville here trying to re-contact old ship mate Big Lowerie sailed with him on the Megantic 1970,WE WERE BOTH A.B.s.


----------



## Bill Morrison (May 25, 2013)

Hi Alli. He is on this site as I seen postings by him on the Shaw Savill Form. Try under the Zealandic.
Bill


----------

